# Chinon 55mm f1.2



## scotty365 (Feb 18, 2007)

I've bought a Chinon 55mm f1.2 with the M42 screw mount and intend on using it on my 300D. I'd like to ask if anyone knows more about this lens, other similar lenses and how it compares. Any info is much appreciated.
I read that its optically the same as the Revuenon of the same 55mm f1.2 spec. Is this true?
Thanks Scotty


----------



## Don Simon (Feb 18, 2007)

Look like this? http://m42.povlab.org/lens_detail.php?lid=479

No personal experience but it should be fairly good, Chinon primes were usually ok and if its even remotely useable wide-open it's money well spent.


----------



## scotty365 (Feb 18, 2007)

Well I've read that its got a bit of a cult following now. I'll try it out and see if I like it, if not it will go back on ebay. I'm interested to find out if it's the same optics as the revuenon or possibly some other similar brand. I've read good things about this lens, although, not going to be the best for sharpness seems to be the opinion of some. I want to use it for low light portrait. I dont like using flash as it doesnt give me the desired effect. 

Can anyone tell me of any good M42 sharp, fast lenses in the £60-£100 range?

Thanks Scotty


----------



## Don Simon (Feb 18, 2007)

Asahi Super Takumar 50mm f/1.4 is the standard answer to that, for good reason. Should be available for well below your budget. Obviously none of these lenses are going to be very sharp wide-open, but then you probably don't want or need that much sharpness for portraits.


----------



## scotty365 (Feb 18, 2007)

"but then you probably don't want or need that much sharpness for portraits."
True, their is a certain/major quality to images taken in a portrait setting that suites less sharpness. 
I'm trying to familiarise myself with what other lenses people like to use for low light portrait work, Ive recently got a f1.4 Auto Reflex (no idea about this lens but got it cheap) and found that its okay so far. I hope to measure my skills against my lenses by trying different methods and types of lens to get a strong collection that works for me. Thanks Scotty


----------

